# Panoramic Glass Roof



## cfickett (Apr 3, 2016)

I haven't seen any discussion around the safety of an all glass roof as it relates to a rollover. Thoughts?


----------



## Van Shrider (Apr 3, 2016)

The one thing you can count on with Tesla is that they will safety test the hell out of everything they do, and if the results are the best possible they will redesign. However, I don't think it will be necessary as they are adopting some things from the Model S. Here http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/cars/2013/08/20/tesla-model-s-crash-test/2678557/


----------



## MJBull13 (Apr 9, 2016)

cfickett said:


> I haven't seen any discussion around the safety of an all glass roof as it relates to a rollover. Thoughts?


A glass roof might actually be just as safe or even safer than a metal roof. I agree with the other reply that you can rest assured that whatever Tesla does will be done with safety as the primary goal, and will test it extensively.


----------



## james connolly (Apr 11, 2016)

Folks, 

Any ideas on what kind of shade or blind that might be used on the glass roof ?
Mechanical blind, auto tinting glass, variable tint glass user adjustable ?
We know so far that it will block UV but very little else.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

the S & X have factory tinted glass. There have been some posts from current owners who who feel it is an acceptable amount of shade. I also watched a Model X video a while back from an Arizona owner, and they had added tint in addition to help with the AZ sun. Probably not an issue for most, but those in desert areas could do this. I believe there are also after market attachable shades you can add.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

cfickett said:


> I haven't seen any discussion around the safety of an all glass roof as it relates to a rollover. Thoughts?


As others have mentioned. Tesla does a lot of safety tests an the like.

The probability of a roll over in most EVs is very very low. The placement of battery packs in the skateboard lowers the center of gravity and acts to anchor the car more firmly to the ground.

The somewhat equal distribution of weight by the same pack also provides these vehicles with exceptional handling.

My worry with the single pane of glass is a rock-chip on the front windshield and what would that cost be?

In the early days, Model S windshields were $2,100. Down to around $850. I don't know what a Model X windshield costs, but with that curve for the panoramic windshield, expect it to be pricey.

Now one piece of glass to cover the front and back. That looks expensive.


----------



## JeffinAZ (Apr 5, 2016)

AEDennis said:


> As others have mentioned. Tesla does a lot of safety tests an the like.
> 
> The probability of a roll over in most EVs is very very low. The placement of battery packs in the skateboard lowers the center of gravity and acts to anchor the car more firmly to the ground.
> 
> ...


Rock chips in AZ happen to my Porsche EVERY year at least once (fortunately I have glass coverage in my auto policy). It's just an accepted fact here that you WILL get one or two rock chips a year...


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

JeffinAZ said:


> Rock chips in AZ happen to my Porsche EVERY year at least once (fortunately I have glass coverage in my auto policy). It's just an accepted fact here that you WILL get one or two rock chips a year...


Get enough of them, time to replace the windshield. Then it's about deductibles or cash.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

JeffinAZ said:


> Rock chips in AZ happen to my Porsche EVERY year at least once (fortunately I have glass coverage in my auto policy). It's just an accepted fact here that you WILL get one or two rock chips a year...


I was just down in AZ a couple weeks ago for spring baseball and when checking out our rental car, the agent told us they have more rock chip damage than anything else because of the abundance of mulch (gravel) on the side of the roads.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

AEDennis said:


> My worry with the single pane of glass is a rock-chip on the front windshield and what would that cost be?
> ...
> Now one piece of glass to cover the front and back. That looks expensive.


Note, the Model 3 has three separate pieces of glass. The windshield, the roof (which only covers the front passengers), and the rear (which covers rear passengers & the rest of the way back). So rock chips on the windshield won't be any worse than for other vehicles.


----------



## Christopher Solano (Apr 9, 2016)

Good to know and excellent question. That was one of my concerns as well. I get a lot of rock chips here in Vegas.


----------



## JeffinAZ (Apr 5, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> I was just down in AZ a couple weeks ago for spring baseball and when checking out our rental car, the agent told us they have more rock chip damage than anything else because of the abundance of mulch (gravel) on the side of the roads.


Spring training is a blast! Who did you see?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

JeffinAZ said:


> Spring training is a blast! Who did you see?


Mariners, Cubs, Dodgers, White Sox, Texas & San Diego. Years ago I was in Phoenix for work in March and went to a game, but being there for a few nights and going to so many in various parks was a lot of fun


----------

